# Asus P5LD2 compatible video cards



## ICMB

Hey,

I am thinking of buying a new video card. I don't exactly know which video cards are compatible with my current motherboard though. 

Here is a link of the motherboard. ASUS P5LD2
(http://usa.asus.com/product.aspx?P_ID=gD1ljCkUWy1Y3yMG&content=specifications) 

Thank You


----------



## johnb35

You would need a pci express video card.  Before we can determine what card you need, what games do you play and what model of power supply do you have?


----------



## ICMB

ive got a 500w power supply i want to play like call of duty games CSS

friend offered this to me so was think about what i could get on it


----------



## johnb35

What brand of power supply is it though?  You really don't want a cheap power supply running your system.


----------



## ICMB

antec


----------



## linkin

Antec should be okay. What model is it? Truepower, Neopower etc etc.

Something like a GTS 450 will be fine for Source based games (TF2, CS:S, Portal etc)


----------

